# موردين محابس غاز بالمملكة؟



## المهندس الحالم (2 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

محتاج اعرف موردين محابس الغاز لمشاريع مدارس وزارة التربية والتعليم بالمملكة العربية السعودية

محابس الغاز من ماتريال Brass ضغط تشغيل 25 بار ( محبس كروى )
واحيانا يكون محبس كروى بخرطوم مرن

أرجوا الافادة ضرورى


----------



## تامر أمين محمد (2 سبتمبر 2015)

*تليفونات شركات غاز*



المهندس الحالم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> محتاج اعرف موردين محابس الغاز لمشاريع مدارس وزارة التربية والتعليم بالمملكة العربية السعودية
> 
> ...



تليفونات شركات الغاز
0543896245
0561787788
0550610025
0504128739


----------



## المهندس الحالم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا أستاذ تامر أمين بس انا اتصلت بشركة الغاز قالولى اشترى من الملز
المشكلة ان اغلب تجار الملز بياعين مش معاهم داتا شيت وكتالوجات 
انا عايز موردين كبار يقدروا يعملوا دعم فنى للمشروع


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (6 سبتمبر 2015)

ده تلفون شركه بسيل للغاز 0540533250


----------



## engineer (8 سبتمبر 2015)

الموضوع مغلق ويمكن التواصل من خلال الخاص


----------

